# Vertex fix



## ARYANTO (16/8/21)

For those of you RDL and loose MTL vapers that purchased a Vertex after being impressed with it's predecessor, (the MD), only to be unimpressed by the ultra tight MTL draw the Vertex offers ... there is a simple fix to the challenge of it's restricted airflow.

Before embarking on my solution, lets have a look at the differences between the two;

The MD has it's largest air flow slot, along with the airflow port under the insert, and the insert itself perfectly matched to 4mm*2mm, however the Vertex has it's largest air flow slot as 1.7mm*5.8mm, (larger than the MD), an airflow port under the insert of 4mm*2mm, and the largest insert slot as 1mm*3.2mm.

If you take a 2mm drill bit and allow it to centre itself in the outer two curves, on the underside of the insert, and then drill each end out to 2mm. you then kant the bit slightly, and elongate the holes to join eachother, leaving you with a slot of 2mm* 4.2mm.

This will move the Vertex from 41.67% less air flow than the MD, at maximum, to 2.7% more than the MD, (although in practice this will now be identical to the MD's airflow, as the lower air flow slot is still 2mm*4mm).


This is the operation performed by Anthony Bass , a close and dear friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------

